
An Alternative to Dark Matter Passes Critical Test - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/modified-gravity-theory-passes-a-critical-test-20200728/
======
lebuffon
I am glad there are some promising alternatives under investigation. Dark
matter had a smell of Aether to me since it was first proposed.

